

Samsung plans to release smartphones with flexible displays in 2012 - suivix
http://yourmobilesite.net/samsung-to-release-flexible-display-smartphones-next-year/

======
suivix
Also see this Korean article:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.etnews.com%2Fnews%2Fdetail.html%3Fid%3D201106080145)

